

Ask HN: Pull-based work location/schedule status - fr11

Anybody know a good product or hack for tracking a team&#x27;s work-from-home, start-time, and out-of-office statuses?<p>Right now we send emails or update the messaging system or you look at the individual&#x27;s calendar.<p>What I want is for it to be a pull workflow - I can go see if Joe is going to be late or working from home because I care specifically about Joe&#x27;s status, rather than Joe sending an email to everyone because he doesn&#x27;t know who cares about his status.<p>Anybody know a good tool for this?
======
mkal_tsr
I usually just used something like Lync or another instant messenger that
allows statuses. That way you can set online/busy/away/out-to-lunch and so on
as well as custom statuses. Easy peasy lemon squeezy.

